# Went off Effexor xr, then started again and got SICK



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi all,I was on effexor xr for about a year. I went off of it for about 6-7 months, and recently tried to go back on it again (got new Rx from my doc.) The first time around, it worked wonders. This time, I couldn't get past day 2 of the starter pack due to severe nausia, dizziness, nervousness, etc... Has anyone had this type of experience w/ their meds?


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

You can get these unwanted side effects, but they should subside within a couple of days if you can tolerate it. The only experience I had with one of the antidepressants I had been on was a little different in that I had been on it for quite a while, and it was doing fine, but then I started getting extremely irritable, edgy, not feeling any sense of wellbeing. I knew it was time to get off that and onto something different.Maybe give it a try again. That was suggested to my daughter's dr. If you went off it for a couple of days to a week, and then gave it another try. Just a suggestion! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I had it happen with another drug. I think my symptoms that caused me to need the drug this time might be worse so my reaction was worse, I don't know.I had those type of symptoms while going on Effexor but they passed after a few weeks. You might ask for a lower dose or see if they gave you the regular Effexor instead of extended release.


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

Be very very careful! I had those side effects and they subsided for a little while.. but then came back worse than ever and I also developed paranoia, and panic attacks, racing thoughts, and suicidal thoughts. This is a drug that can work wonders for some and be devastating for others as it was for me... check out this website: http://www.mcmanweb.com/stard.htm


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

You did not have those symptoms before taking the drug? I also have episodes of what you mention 8 months after stopping but I did have the panic attacks before (different type it seems) and I think I had the racing thoughts too but I don't recall.It also may have caused me to grind my teeth at night and that has led to a whole other host of problems.


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

LauraH -- Sounds like you had a very bad experience. Not me....it was great. Not real bad getting off of it either...just tapered off over the course of a few weeks. But, everyone reacts differently to different things. I don't think I'll try it again, though.


----------

